
A Lisp framework for the creation of electronic art, visual design and more - gnocchi
https://github.com/vydd/sketch
======
davexunit
If Sketch interests you, you may also be interested in joining the Lisp game
development community at #lispgames on Freenode. We had our first Lisp game
jam in January and will be having another one soon.

~~~
ethagnawl
Are there people/organizations I can follow on Twitter to watch out for the
next jam? I would love to participate in a future event, but have a hard time
keeping up with IRC.

~~~
davexunit
David O'Toole's twitter account is a good one to follow for updates.
[https://twitter.com/dtotoole](https://twitter.com/dtotoole)

~~~
ethagnawl
Thanks!

------
vydd
Hi all, author here. Thanks! Finding Sketch on top of HN was very unexpected.
If you need help running it, have suggestions, or just want to chat, ping me
at #lispgames on freenode, or here.

~~~
ethagnawl
Sketch looks fun and intuitive. I'm looking forward to experimenting with it!
:)

I'm very close to being able to run the examples, but I'm seeing the following
issue when running `(ql:quickload :sketch)`: "debugger invoked on a LOAD-
SYSTEM-DEFINITION-ERROR in thread #<THREAD "main thread" RUNNING
{10039CE893}>: Error while trying to load definition for system st atic-
vectors from pathname /home/peter/quicklisp/dists/quicklisp/software/static-
vectors-1.6/static-vectors.asd: COMPILE-FILE-ERROR while compiling #<CL-
SOURCE-FILE "cffi-toolchain" "toolchain" "asdf-compat">"

Any idea why that might be happening? AFAIK, I've installed the appropriate
dependencies. I'm running Debian 8, Linux 3.16.0-4-amd64 and SBCL 1.2.4.

~~~
vydd
Thanks!

Static-vectors, on which Sketch depends, needs to have a working C toolchain
(C compiler, linker, etc.) installed. Maybe that's the problem here?

If you do have the toolchain installed, and can call the compiler with "cc",
then maybe sbcl's PATH is wrong. You can try copying your env PATH to .sbclrc:

(require :sb-posix) (sb-posix:setenv "PATH" YOUR-PATH-STRING 1)

~~~
ethagnawl
Thanks for following-up.

I've got gcc 4.9.2 installed and tried adding both my $PATH and the path to
gcc to .sbclrc using the above, to no avail.

Maybe I'm doing something incorrectly? (Quite possible, as I haven't used CL
in a few years.)

[https://gist.github.com/ethagnawl/0af37c12cf2bd1b8063c](https://gist.github.com/ethagnawl/0af37c12cf2bd1b8063c)

~~~
vydd
I think PATH should only contain folders, not the full path to your binary.
But now I'm not sure if even that would help. It would be the best if you
could join #lispgames or #lisp on freenode so we can debug it in realtime. We
might even find someone there who has more experience with cffi.

~~~
ethagnawl
OK. I'll check out #lispgames either tonight or tomorrow.

Thanks, again, for your help!

------
anthk
Anything simillar for Scheme?

~~~
davexunit
It's pretty rough and volatile but I have my own somewhat unique game engine
for Guile Scheme.
[https://dthompson.us/pages/software/sly.html](https://dthompson.us/pages/software/sly.html)

~~~
anthk
Nice, but my Guile version is too old. I guess I'd have to install GUIX ;)

------
binarycrusader
For a lua equivalent see [http://polycode.org](http://polycode.org)

------
mrottenkolber
Looks super cool!

------
elliotec
Looks like there's a lot of manual setup to get this going. That seems to be
the case for a lot of CL stuff I've seen. Clojure actually has a few Linengen
packages for this stuff, Overtone is one I recall for music/sound and Quil for
visual design/art. Luminus is great for webapps as well.

Overall I think Clojure has taken most of what was good about lisp and turned
it into a much more usable and friendly environment.

~~~
vanderZwan
> _Looks like there 's a lot of manual setup to get this going._

Which is one of the things the Processing[0] environment, whose API this
apparently mimics, does better than most other applications I think: you
download the PDE, a (completely portable) application, and when you open it
you immediately see a basic notepad with a big "Compile And Run" button above
it. None of the not-yet-relevant stuff you might see in a more overwhelming
IDE[1].

EDIT: comment sniped by giancarlostoro! Dr Racket is a good point of
comparison too, for sure!

> _Clojure actually has a few Linengen packages for this stuff, Overtone is
> one I recall for music /sound and Quil for visual design/art. Luminus is
> great for webapps as well. Overall I think Clojure has taken most of what
> was good about lisp and turned it into a much more usable and friendly
> environment._

There's also thi.ng[2]. I'm very curious to see how all of these compare, tbh.

[0] [https://processing.org/](https://processing.org/)

[1]
[https://processing.org/tutorials/gettingstarted/](https://processing.org/tutorials/gettingstarted/)

[2] [http://thi.ng/](http://thi.ng/)

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
thi.ng was just getting started when I last looked at Quil/Clojure. It looks a
_lot_ more interesting now, and Karsten Schmidt is something of a legend among
creative coders.

>Overall I think Clojure has taken most of what was good about lisp and turned
it into a much more usable and friendly environment.

For creative coding I completely agree. I think it's a much more rewarding
environment than Processing, both from a programming point of view, and also
creatively.

